# Sky Viewing Card Number



## Mel (6 Jan 2010)

Sorry to ask a really stupid question.
I'm trying to register for services online with Sky.
The form keeps returning an error message that I've entered incorrect information. 

1. Telephone number - is this the landline number, without 353 prefix? 

2. Viewing card number - which number from the back of the card is this? I've tried the 9-digit number, and I've tried the longer one with letters included.


----------



## gipimann (6 Jan 2010)

The telephone number is whatever contact number you gave them when you signed up - might it have been your mobile?   If I recall, it's the number without the 353 prefix.

The viewing card number is the 9 digit number.


----------



## Mel (6 Jan 2010)

I've tried again with mobile number instead of landline, same error. 
I'll give them a call later  - thanks though.


----------

